# Anyone who is in the Chicagoland area, please read and show your support!



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Below, is a posting from a rescue I work with...

----
Monday, August 13, 2012
7:30pm

Villa Park Municipal Bldg, 20 S. Ardmore Ave, Villa Park, IL

WE NEED TO PACK THE HOUSE AT THIS MEETING!!!!

Meeting to address Villa Park Board and gain support for an ordinance to ban the sale of Dogs and Cats in pet stores, flea markets, farmer's markets, and parking lots.

Villa Park residents attending would be a HUGE plus, but you don't have to live in Villa Park to attend.

If this passes, Villa Park will be the FIRST city/town in Illinois to adopt the ordinance. And will give a boost to our cause when approaching other cities/towns. Come be a part of history.

WE NEED TO PACK THE HOUSE AT THIS MEETING!!!!
Please x-post widely, come 2 the meeting and bring family and friends and neighbors. If this passes it will be the stepping stone to get other towns in Illinois 2 follow, help abate puppy mill sales in Illinois, and put a dent in the fact that a shelter pet dies every 8 seconds. HELP THE SUFFERING DOGS IN MILLS. You need not say anything, simply stand in support.

**** UPDATE: In an effort to show solidarity for the cause, we're asking attendees to dress in red, if possible, for the meeting. TKS!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ohhh...dogs allowed? probably not. but I'll come!


----------



## KindnessCounts (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope this passes!!! Unfortunately I won't be able to attend.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

That's great Zeeva! I will see you there then! Maybe we should come up with some sort of signal so that the members of this forum can identify one another and meet in person. I know that sounds like we are forming a gang :crazy:, but, you know, it would be nice to put a face to some of the names here


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

LifeofRiley said:


> That's great Zeeva! I will see you there then! Maybe we should come up with some sort of signal so that the members of this forum can identify one another and meet in person. I know that sounds like we are forming a gang :crazy:, but, you know, it would be nice to put a face to some of the names here


lol. how about something a little more subtler. I'll wear my UC Irvine cap. Looks like this:









And that's me  + I'll be wearing a red dress...odd combo but only for the sake of GSD people UNITE! LOL so corny


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

LOL... yes, that is probably a better solution! I'll have to come up with something similar. Red is really not my color  so I will have to keep you posted


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Come on folks... I know there are more of you on here who live nearby. For others, please feel free to give your opinions as to why you would, or would not, support this legislation.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Who else is going?!?


----------

